# Question on Appearance package



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

My friend is buying an 06 gto. It is Impulse blue. He wants the Front Grille inserts and the front fascia and the side skirts. He also wants the spoiler. He doesnt want the rear fascia or the exshaust. My dealer is not the brightest and deny's that there is even an appearance package available. Does anyone have the GM part #'s for the front grille inserts, front fascia, side skirts and the spoiler and the prices for them? Also, does anyone know what the labor rate is for these, or is that built into the cost of the parts?


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

The SAP was only available on black, torrid red, and quicksilver, IIRC. It wasn't available for blue. 

I don't know what material it is made out of--if it is that rubbery plastic, I don't think it would be very easy to simply repaint one of a different color to blue. I don't think that rubbery plastic type stuff can be repainted (tends to crack off).


----------



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

No, the ones for the blue come painted in primer. It has to be painted


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't know the part numbers, but I was told that they stopped production of them. I would hink that whatever is out there is what is left. It took the dealership 1 week to even find the Front SAP package for me. Now, they can order it pieces, other than the whole package. Call other dealerships and talk to their parts department. They'll be able to get them to you. 
Oh yeah, they will be primered, so expect to pay more for the paint match and install. The dealership in Moreno Valley, California, had an extra rear spoiler because the guy who bought the package liked the stock one better. This was around Easter time. PFYC has the "autocross grilles" which are basically the same as the SAP package. Good luck in your hunt for the parts. You might also want to look on E-Bay, they have parts of the package (new of course) for sale all the time. Your best bet might be to get them one part at a time.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The SAP is not offered in Impulse Blue. The facia, rockers, and spoiler would come in primed. The pricing will have to come from the parts department at your dealer, and since your (salesperson I am assuming) lacks the knowledge of a SAP,:confused I'd shy away from him. Try calling the parts dept. direct at the dealership, and avoid the salesperson, or call a different Pontiac parts department, they will have the part numbers. Those parts will have to be ordered from the dealer since those parts are a dealer installed option. As far as labor, those prices will come from the dealer's body shop. As stated in many previous posts, labor rates vary from dealer to dealer. The price of labor is not figured into the cost of the parts. Your friend should be prepared to shell out $$. Painting those parts are expensive and will add to the cost of labor, and materials to paint.

This was posted previous >>
Ground Effects Package - Includes Muffler Kit - Primed part # 17801013

Try this, after this number comes up for the parts dept, eliminate parts you do not want, and add the spoiler, and inserts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 65 GTO 06 (May 23, 2006)

right from GTO website....

*2006 GTO* 
Grille Inserts 12499616
Ground Effects Package - Includes Muffler Kit - Black 17801015
Ground Effects Package - Includes Muffler Kit - Primed 17801013
Ground Effects Package - Includes Muffler Kit - Red 17801014
Ground Effects Package - Includes Muffler Kit - Silver 17801016
Spoiler - Black 12499669
Spoiler - Primed 12499666
Spoiler - Red 12499667
Spoiler - Silver 12499668

*2005 GTO*
Grille Inserts 12499616
Ground Effects Package - Includes Muffler Kit - Black 17801015
Ground Effects Package - Includes Muffler Kit - Primed 17801013
Ground Effects Package - Includes Muffler Kit - Red 17801014
Ground Effects Package - Includes Muffler Kit - Silver 17801016
Spoiler - Black 12499669
Spoiler - Primed 12499666
Spoiler - Red 12499667
Spoiler - Silver 12499668


Looks like both 2006 and 2005 are the part number..

Hope this helps....


----------

